# 144 Hz Gaming mit 200 Hz Fernseher



## momoTR (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich wollte fragen ob man mit einem 200 hz Fernseher 144 Hz zoggen kann.
LG


----------



## JoM79 (5. Mai 2014)

Nein, da geht nur 60Hz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2014)

Nein kann man üblicherweise nicht.

Das macht aber nichts weil die Vorteile einer hohen Bildwiederholrate zum Spielen beim Fernseher ohnehin verpuffen (bzw. TVs für schnelle Shooter sowieso ungeeignet sind).
Ob dein Bild alle 15 (60Hz) oder alle 7 (144Hz) Millisekunden erneuert wird hat keinen Vorteil mehr für dich wenn der Inputlag des Fernsehers Richtung 100 ms oder sogar darüber geht...


----------



## buenzli2 (5. Mai 2014)

200hz. -> Interpoliert. Motion Interpolation
Sonst gäbe es auch auch 800hz TFT's. ^^ Das kostet mindestens 50ms, also mach dich schlechter bein Spielen.


----------

